# BOB HALL PIER 08-13-11 ( 12'6'' TIGER )



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Albert brings home a monster.*

*Posted In Reports*

I had a great call this morning from Albert Zertuche manufacturer of E Z Fishing rigs using a Breakaway Z1 rod with an Avet 80 EXW landed tagged and released a 12ft 6in Tiger Shark . Albert makes shark rigs that we sell at the shop and he consistently catches big fish on them. His well proven rig and sinkers keep him busy but he still finds time to fish. The bait used to catch the shark a 15lb Cownose paddled out by Jeremy Long, the bait was dropped at 600yds. Albert said the initial pick up was slow but he soon realized he was into a monster, two hours later he was able to walk the shark down the pier to the beach. Albert said he has plenty of film which I will post next week once we have edited it up. Great job Albert. Regards Nickaway


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

wow, nice cpr


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow! Monster


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

That's a great fish and a hell of one to catch off the pier and walk to the beach. Glad it was revived and let go. That pic and the news sure went viral yesterday morning. It was sent to me 8 times before noon. Great job to all who were involved.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Just plain awesome from a pier!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

The BHP has had many a big one throughout history. This is one of the greats for sure. Would love to see a picture. Good on them for the CPR!


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

*PICTURE*



daddyhoney said:


> The BHP has had many a big one throughout history. This is one of the greats for sure. Would love to see a picture. Good on them for the CPR!


DON'T KNOW WHERE THE PICTURE WENT ?????????
ON THE FIRST POST ?


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

that is a beast!!!


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Good lawd!! That's a huge bia...


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

cobra_steven said:


> Good lawd!! That's a huge bia...


RELEASE VIDEO OF THE 12' 6" TIGER !
CLICK ON BELOW


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

WTG Guys, a awesome job on the catch and release from a pier. Great Tiger.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

I bow down to you and your crew for first catching such an amazing shark and then getting it back in the water and getting it back out there. Amazing job. :cheers:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Great Job...That is an impressive catch. Anyone want to go swimming? I am surprised this has not made the news yet!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great catch......from anywhere much less a pier...
I shark fished for many years(being one of the founders of the *Galveston Monster Fisherman* shark fishing club in the 1970's). We allways fished outta galston and cant say I ever got to catch a tiger from shore.....Bulls, Lemons, big Spinners, but never a Tiger.
My hats off to the fisherman.
I know real sharkin is alot of hard work doing it right.
I cant tell you how many jackfish halves we paddled out for an all nighter of nothing.
But we fished on. Waiting on that fish of a lifetime, a real monster.
Again congrats on a great fish and release. A fish of a lifetime.....


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Totally awesome catch ... that was an epic release!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

full video is up...


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

My hat is off to these great fishermen! Wow! Guy

P.S Who do I give the "GREEN" to?


----------



## BMR (Aug 29, 2011)

Dumb question.... How the hell did you get the hook out?


----------



## steelshot2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good job guys! I have surf plenty of waves @ bhp wow kudos on the release. Where does the green go ?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Unreal!!!!!!!!! That is just unbelievable i love the look on there face when they let it go! Green for the release to who ever it goes to. I cod watch that video all day. Man that is just 2cool
James


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

THAT is how it's done! Sure beats hanging it up on the gallows for some greenbacks. 

Congrats to all involved!


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Amazing!!!


----------



## pezhed618 (Dec 30, 2010)

BMR said:


> Dumb question.... How the hell did you get the hook out?


Not a dumb question - i was thinkin the same thing.
Kudos to you and your boys... cool vid!


----------



## snatchinlips (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm sure they used a de-hooker. If not the line was cut. Congrats to Albert and his crew. Awesome catch and even better release. Very knowledgeable and helpful bunch they are.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

GREAT JOB on the release and catch!


----------

